# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  اولویت فرهنگیان

## happy boy

*سلام نتیجه اولویتای دانشگاه فرهنگیان مثل دانشگاه سراسریه؟یعنی میان اولویت اولت روبررسی میکنن قبول نشده باشی بعدمیرن بعدی؟یااینکه همون اولی رونیاری بقیشوبررسی نمیکنن؟من اول زدم مشاوره بعدادبیات بعدابتدایی نکنه اولی رونیارم بعدیاشونم ردکنن؟۱۴۰۰منطقه۳انسانی ۵۲۰۰کشوری۸۹۵۰تراز*

----------


## Shah1n

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط happy boy


سلام نتیجه اولویتای دانشگاه فرهنگیان مثل دانشگاه سراسریه؟یعنی میان اولویت اولت روبررسی میکنن قبول نشده باشی بعدمیرن بعدی؟یااینکه همون اولی رونیاری بقیشوبررسی نمیکنن؟من اول زدم مشاوره بعدادبیات بعدابتدایی نکنه اولی رونیارم بعدیاشونم ردکنن؟۱۴۰۰منطقه۳انسانی ۵۲۰۰کشوری۸۹۵۰تراز


مثل باقی رشته هاست اولی رو نیاری میرن بعدیا
رتبه و ترازتم خوبه 100 درصد قبولی*

----------


## meysam98

دوست من با تراز 7500 تجربی دعوت به مصاحبه هم نشد.

----------


## Shah1n

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط meysam98


دوست من با تراز 7500 تجربی دعوت به مصاحبه هم نشد.


امسال با اینکه ظرفیتا هم زیاد شد اما همه هجوم آوردن وحشتناک*

----------


## hisoka

> *
> 
> امسال با اینکه ظرفیتا هم زیاد شد اما همه هجوم آوردن وحشتناک*


اول تبریک میگم بابت نام کاربری جدید  :Yahoo (105):  اولش نشناختم 
دوم الان من دعوت نشدم 
باتوجه به بند ج اطلاعیه احتمالا بخاطر اینه که تو اولویت های بالاتر قبول میشم درسته ؟ ( رتبه 963 و تراز 8102 )

----------


## Shah1n

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط hisoka


اول تبریک میگم بابت نام کاربری جدید  اولش نشناختم 
دوم الان من دعوت نشدم 
باتوجه به بند ج اطلاعیه احتمالا بخاطر اینه که تو اولویت های بالاتر قبول میشم درسته ؟ ( رتبه 963 و تراز 8102 )


اولویت های بالاترت قبول شدی برو حالشو ببر*

----------


## meysam98

> *
> 
> امسال با اینکه ظرفیتا هم زیاد شد اما همه هجوم آوردن وحشتناک*


چی بگم...
آموزش ابتدایی واقعا ارزش نداره با این رتبه های پایین دارن بهش حمله میکنن

----------


## Shah1n

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط meysam98


چی بگم...
آموزش ابتدایی واقعا ارزش نداره با این رتبه های پایین دارن بهش حمله میکنن


ارزشش وقتیه که دستت تو جیب خودته اونم تو این زمونه بیکاری*

----------


## sara_7886

> *
> 
> امسال با اینکه ظرفیتا هم زیاد شد اما همه هجوم آوردن وحشتناک*


شما هدفتون فرهنگیان بود فک کنم 
برنامتون عوض ک نشده ؟

----------


## Shah1n

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط sara_7886


شما هدفتون فرهنگیان بود فک کنم 
برنامتون عوض ک نشده ؟


خیر
شهید رجایی دعوت به مصاحبه شدم اما فرهنگیان نشدم عجیبه*

----------


## parinaz1376

سلام مگ تراز کلم تو زبان 5700 بود و زیر گروه یک 4480 ولی برام مجاز زده بود و سهمیه دارم اما دعوت نشدم به مصاحبه میتونم سال بعد از سهمیه استفاده کنم !؟

----------


## parinaz1376

قسمت مصاحبه اینا یه خط تیره زده پایین هم نوشته تو هیچ کدوم از رشته دارای شرایط خاص دعوت به مصاحبه نشدی

----------


## Shah1n

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط parinaz1376


سلام مگ تراز کلم تو زبان 5700 بود و زیر گروه یک 4480 ولی برام مجاز زده بود و سهمیه دارم اما دعوت نشدم به مصاحبه میتونم سال بعد از سهمیه استفاده کنم !؟


اگه اولین بارت بوده میتونی سال بعد هم استفاده کنی*

----------


## sara_7886

> *
> 
> خیر
> شهید رجایی دعوت به مصاحبه شدم اما فرهنگیان نشدم عجیبه*


خداروشکر ان شاالله موفق باشین 
من هیچ اعتقادی ب پارتی  نداشتم تا اینکه سال 96 دوستم با رتبه ۳۳۰۰ منطقه ۳ مصاحبه دعوت نشد ولی یه نفر دیگه با ۳۰۰۰۰
قبول شد عجیبه واقعا

----------


## Shah1n

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط sara_7886


خداروشکر ان شاالله موفق باشین 
من هیچ اعتقادی ب پارتی  نداشتم تا اینکه سال 96 دوستم با رتبه ۳۳۰۰ منطقه ۳ مصاحبه دعوت نشد ولی یه نفر دیگه با ۳۰۰۰۰
قبول شد عجیبه واقعا


عجیب نیست
هم سهمیه تاثیرگزاره هم بسیج هم پارتی
کلا همه چی تاثیر گذاره اون بینم شاید یه نفر عادی رفت*

----------


## mohammadreza13

> دوست من با تراز 7500 تجربی دعوت به مصاحبه هم نشد.


سلام
ظرفیت کد رشته خودتون بگو با شهرتون. شهر بزرگ ظرفیت کم = -

----------


## meysam98

> *
> 
> ارزشش وقتیه که دستت تو جیب خودته اونم تو این زمونه بیکاری*


10 سال آینده رو هم باید در نظر گرفت.

----------


## happy boy

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط ReQral




اولویت های بالاترت قبول شدی برو حالشو ببر


الان میگه شمادرهیچ رشته دارای شرایط خاصی قبول نشدید یعنی چی؟؟؟*

----------


## Shah1n

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط happy boy



الان میگه شمادرهیچ رشته دارای شرایط خاصی قبول نشدید یعنی چی؟؟؟


یعنی شما شامل اون چند برابر ظرفیت نشدی و نمره علمیت پایین بوده
اگه تو اون کادر سبز رنگ هیچی ننوشته یعنی دعوت به مصاحبه نشدی*

----------


## happy boy

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط ReQral




یعنی شما شامل اون چند برابر ظرفیت نشدی و نمره علمیت پایین بوده
اگه تو اون کادر سبز رنگ هیچی ننوشته یعنی دعوت به مصاحبه نشدی


من که نمره ام خوبه نزدیک9000شده تراز میشه به علت قبولی توکدهای بالاترباشه؟
2_نمیشه الان برم دفترسازمان سنجش ویرایش کنم رشته هارو؟*

----------


## Shah1n

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط happy boy



من که نمره ام خوبه نزدیک9000شده تراز میشه به علت قبولی توکدهای بالاترباشه؟
2_نمیشه الان برم دفترسازمان سنجش ویرایش کنم رشته هارو؟


اگر قبل از اون کدرشته زدی حتما یکی از اونا رو قبول شدی خیالت راحت
نه دیگه برای ویرایش خیلی دیره*

----------


## happy boy

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط ReQral




اگر قبل از اون کدرشته زدی حتما یکی از اونا رو قبول شدی خیالت راحت
نه دیگه برای ویرایش خیلی دیره


هیچ کاریش نمیشه کرد؟بابا من فرهنگیان میخااااام راهی نداره؟؟؟؟*

----------


## Shah1n

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط happy boy



هیچ کاریش نمیشه کرد؟بابا من فرهنگیان میخااااام راهی نداره؟؟؟؟


نه متاسفانه
مگر اینکه تکمیل ظرفیت شرکت کنی*

----------


## happy boy

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط ReQral




نه متاسفانه
مگر اینکه تکمیل ظرفیت شرکت کنی


ببخشیدسوال زیادمیپرسم:1_زمانش کی هس؟
2_بنظرت اونموقع میارم قطعا؟
3_الان جای من بودی چی میکردی؟*

----------


## Shah1n

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط happy boy



ببخشیدسوال زیادمیپرسم:1_زمانش کی هس؟
2_بنظرت اونموقع میارم قطعا؟
3_الان جای من بودی چی میکردی؟


اگر قبلا دانشگاه نبودی برو دانشگاه
زمانش آذر ماهه معمولا
مهم نیست بیاری یا نه
برو دانشگاه و تکمیل ظرفیت ثبت نام کن اگه قبول شدی انصراف بده و برو فرهنگیان چون امکانش هست اگرم قبول نشدی همونو ادامه بده
*

----------


## 44.51om

> دوست من با تراز 7500 تجربی دعوت به مصاحبه هم نشد.


 سلام 
منطقه چند؟  و ظرفیت مجموع شهر چن نفره؟
مگه این تراز داغون نیست برای فرهنگیان؟ پس تعجب نداره که!

----------


## Shah1n

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط 44.51om


سلام 
منطقه چند؟  و ظرفیت مجموع شهر چن نفره؟
مگه این تراز داغون نیست برای فرهنگیان؟ پس تعجب نداره که!


تراز داغونی نیست تو خیلی از شهرا ابتدایی میاره راحت*

----------


## Navid79

> *
> 
> ارزشش وقتیه که دستت تو جیب خودته اونم تو این زمونه بیکاری*


داداش حقوقش بشدت پایینه ی زندگی رو ساپورت نمیکنه

----------


## Shah1n

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Navid79


داداش حقوقش بشدت پایینه ی زندگی رو ساپورت نمیکنه


من با نصف حقوقشم راضیم
شماها که بالای خط فقر هستین اینو درک نمیکنی*

----------


## msperouz

> دوست من با تراز 7500 تجربی دعوت به مصاحبه هم نشد.


من با 7500 دعوت شدم تجربی - فرهنگیان . شهر تهران
دوستان به نظرتون چقد احتمال داره امسال ابتدایی بیارم ؟
فردا فک کنم مصاحبم باشه اینجوری که میگین همه حجوم اوردن داستان ما چی میشه

----------


## mohammadreza13

> داداش حقوقش بشدت پایینه ی زندگی رو ساپورت نمیکنه


حقوق تمام کارمندان پایه دولت یکسان هستش، مگرمعاون یا مدیر باشی
یا درجه سختی داشته باشی مثل پرستاری
شما ساعت کار خودتو با حقولقص مقایسه کن، دبیرستان خوبه تقریبا 24 در هفته به حقوقش میخوره
بعد اینکه زیاد و کم یه چیز نسبیه، برای یکی 8 تومن متوسطه برای یکی 8 تومن خیلی کمه.
یکی معلم معروفی هست دوران جمعبندی 1 میلیاردی در میاره تو 3 ماه
بستگی به قدرت کاری هر فرد داره
انشاالله که در هر کاری هستیم به رضایت خلق خدا توجه کنیم یه وقت بدون رضایت پولی رو نخوریم.

----------


## mohammadreza13

> *
> 
> من با نصف حقوقشم راضیم
> شماها که بالای خط فقر هستین اینو درک نمیکنی*


 :Yahoo (8): 
شما کدام رشته ها رو اولویت گذاشتی، قبول شدی به منم بگو خوش حال میشم
انشاالله نتيجه مطلوبی کسب کنی

----------


## Shah1n

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط mohammadreza13



شما کدام رشته ها رو اولویت گذاشتی، قبول شدی به منم بگو خوش حال میشم
انشاالله نتيجه مطلوبی کسب کنی


خیلی ممنون
من شهید رجایی ها رو اولویت گذاشتم
ان شالا قبول شم*

----------


## sara_7886

> حقوق تمام کارمندان پایه دولت یکسان هستش، مگرمعاون یا مدیر باشی
> یا درجه سختی داشته باشی مثل پرستاری
> شما ساعت کار خودتو با حقولقص مقایسه کن، دبیرستان خوبه تقریبا 24 در هفته به حقوقش میخوره
> بعد اینکه زیاد و کم یه چیز نسبیه، برای یکی 8 تومن متوسطه برای یکی 8 تومن خیلی کمه.
> یکی معلم معروفی هست دوران جمعبندی 1 میلیاردی در میاره تو 3 ماه
> بستگی به قدرت کاری هر فرد داره
> انشاالله که در هر کاری هستیم به رضایت خلق خدا توجه کنیم یه وقت بدون رضایت پولی رو نخوریم.


موافقم 
پدرو مادرم فرهنگین و ۳۰ سال خدمت کردن هیچوقت کلاس خصوصی نذاشتن چون هرچی میدونستن رو سرکلاساشون گفتن تو منطقه محروم هم خدمت کردن نهایت حقوقشون اواخر خدمت بود ک رسید به سه و نیم 
کلا فرهنگیا قشر شریف و اسیب دیده ای هستن 
اگه دنبال درامد انچنانی و زندگی مرفه هستید
لطفا این حرفه رو بیشتر از این درگیر مادیات نکنین و برین سراغ رشته های پولساز

----------


## meysam98

> من با 7500 دعوت شدم تجربی - فرهنگیان . شهر تهران
> دوستان به نظرتون چقد احتمال داره امسال ابتدایی بیارم ؟
> فردا فک کنم مصاحبم باشه اینجوری که میگین همه حجوم اوردن داستان ما چی میشه


تراز شما + نمره مصاحبه شما  = نتیجه قبولی

سعی کنید بهترین مصاحبه رو داشته باشید و حداکثر نمره رو کسب کنید.

----------

